# What branches are safe?



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

I have used natural branches that I've found on the ground outside for my bird to perch on--but didn't know that some would actually be dangerous. What branches are safe? Please let me know the varieties of branches that are safe to put in my cockatiel's cage and how to clean/prep them before I put them in the cage...

Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some lists that tell you what plants and woods are safe.
http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/houseplants.html

To clean the branches I soak them in hot water with a tiny bit of bleach ( 1 tablespoon) for an hour and then I rinse them really well ( to get rid of the bleach residue) and then I dry them in the sun for an hour.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

www.petsmart.com

www.petsolutions.com


----------

